# Cocoa on Windows



## JLocke (2 Décembre 2005)

I sent this e-mail yesterday to Lionel. Instead of publishing the real info it gave, he made an article which he pretended to have written himself where he explained his views.

Here is the real deal :

Dear Mr *********,

I know you don't do rumors anymore, but this one is huge. The Mac
community is well aware that Apple going Intel is a two-sided sword.
The Mac platform has a lot to win from this audacious move, but a lot
to lose, too. In fact, Steve Job's company know that they are about to
face the dreaded 'OS/2 effect', which means, as you know it, that
binary compatibility, which can be achieved through little or no
effort thanks to the WINE framework. In its time, OS/2 was a
technically superior OS to Windows 3, but IBM made the tactical
mistake to let Microsoft (who were working with them at the time) add
a Win16 compatibility layer to OS/2. As we all know today, OS/2 didn't
succeed commercially and many attribute this failure to the fact that
programmers didn't made the effort to port their application to OS/2's
native API, but just relied on its ability to run unmodified Windows
16-bit binaries.

Jobs is well aware of the risk and, as soon as he decided to revive
the dormant OS X-on-Intel 'Marklar' project, launched a parallel
project (now known internally as 'Dharma') of reviving (here's the big
thing)... The Yellow Box for Windows. As you probably know it, the
Yellow Box for Windows was NeXT's project of porting Project Builder
(known as Xcode today) and the complete NeXT API (known as Cocoa
today) to Windows, allowing developers to create a Windows binary by
simply ticking a check box. Rings a bell? Yes, it IS what they
_always_ meant by 'Universal Binaries'. Truly universal.

Why bother? That's simple. By giving those powerful development tools
for free, Apple and Jobs hope to give Windows developer a competing
alternative to Microsoft's Visual Studio and thus 'contaminate' the
Windows environment with Mac-compatible, objective-C applications,
instead of letting WINE do just the reverse.

As an example of the power of the Dharma project, Apple has ported
Safari to Windows and an internal build of Apple's browser (2.0.2,
v.417.108) actually runs on Windows (XP required), complete with
Quartz anti-aliasing. It is reported to be fairly stable, even if the
Java and Flash plugins still aren't working, due to their dependency
to third-party code. Apple plan to release the Windows version of its
browser for free. In fact, this one was easy to do since they had to
port WebKit in order for the Cocoa framework to be complete.

Now you can ask why I give you this information, and not to another
website, and that's fair enough. The reason is quite simple, actually.
Some of the information I give you in this mail are strictly
confidential (and I mean strictly), and the DMCA would prevent a
US-based site to reveal them. Freedom of speech is not what it used to
be in the US (although I'm an Italian from Canada myself). I trust you
enough that you won't try tracing me and anonymize my mail (you'll
understand that I used a fake name for this). The other reason is that
the team in charge of the development of the Dharma project is...
French. In fact, Bertrand 'Mad Eye' Serlet, Apple's senior vice
president of Software Engineering is the lead of this project and
Apple France's engineers (of iCal and iSync fame) are in charge of it.
It is to be announced the very day when the first Intel Apple computer
is commercially launched.

Sincerely,

John Locke, somewhere near Hawaii


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

p*tain, je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais ça serait énormissime  (pas le truc comme quoi lionel n'aurait pas cité sa source, ça je m'en tape), non, c'est toute la partie avec la yellow box, safari pour windows, les outils de dev apple, nan, ça sera tellement incroyable... p*tain, ça nous change des rumeurs à deux balles sur le mac mini média center  

Bertrand "Mad Eye" Serlet  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

la traduction, "for the rest of us"

"Je sais que vous n'êtes pas un site de rumeurs, mais celle-ci est énorme.

La communauté mac est bien consciente du fait qu'Apple s'alliant à Intel est à double tranchant.  La plate-forme mac a beaucoup à gagner, mais beaucoup à perdre également.  En fait, la compagnie de Steve Jobs sait qu'ils sont sur le point de faire face à l'effet OS/2, qui signifie, cette compatibilité binaire, qui peut être réalisée grâce aux api de Wine.

Dans son temps, OS/2 était un OS techniquement supérieur à Windows 3, mais IBM à commis l'erreur tactique de laisser Microsoft (qui était un partenaire alors) ajouter une couche de compatibilité Win16 à OS/2.  Comme nous le savons aujourd'hui, OS/2 n'a pas réussi commercialement et beaucoup attribuent cet échec au fait que les programmeurs  n'ont pas fait l'effort de programmer leurs applications en Os/2 natif, mais juste compté sur sa capacité à faire fonctionner les programmes non modifiés de Windows.
Steve Jobs se rend bien compte des risques et, dès qu'il a décidé de lancer le projet OxX86 "marklar", il a lancé parallèlement le projet (maintenant connu sous le nom de 'Dharma ') de relancer (voici le truc énorme)...  La Yellow Box pour Windows.

Comme vous le savez probablement, la Yellow Box pour Windows était le projet Next d'adaptation du Project Builder (connu sous le nom de Xcode aujourd'hui) et des api Next (connues sous le nom de cocoa) à Windows, permettant aux développeurs de créer des programmes pour Next et pour windows rien qu'en cochant une case lors de la compilation.  Cela vous rappelle quelque chose?  Oui, ce sont les fameux Universal Binaries.  Vraiment universels. En offrant des outils de développement puissants, Apple espère donner aux développeur Windows une alternative aux outils de dev microsoft et et intégrer du Mac dans les applis Windows au lieu de laisser Wine faire  l'inverse.  

Exemple de la puissance du projet  Dharma, Apple a développé Safari pour Windows (build 2,0,2, v.417.108). Il fonctionne sur Windows XP, et utilise l'anticrénelage de quartz. L'appli est assez stable, même si  Java et les plugins ne fonctionnent toujours pas.  Apple a l'intention de sortir son browser pour windows, chose aisée une fois le portage du Webkit effectué.  

Maintenant vous pouvez demander pourquoi je vous donne cette information, et pas à un autre site, et c'est tout à fait normal.  La raison est tout à fait simple, en fait.  Une partie des informations que je vous donne dans ce courrier est strictement confidentielle, et le DMCA empêcherait un site basé au Etats-unis de les révéler . La liberté de la parole n'est plus ce qu'elle était aux USA (bien que je sois Italien du Canada).

L'autre raison est que l'équipe responsable du développement du projet de Dharma est...  française.  En fait, Bertrand Serlet, le vice-président de la division software est au coeur du projet et les ingénieurs de Apple France (à qui on doit iCal et iSync) sont chargés du projet. Il doit être annoncé le jour même où le premier Macintel est commercialement lancé."


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> L'autre raison est que l'équipe responsable du développement du projet de Dharma est...  française.  En fait, Bertrand Serlet, le vice-président de la division software est au coeur du projet et les ingénieurs de Apple France (à qui on doit iCal et iSync) sont chargés du projet. Il doit être annoncé le jour même où le premier Macintel est commercialement lancé."


Le groupe de développement de B. Serlet n'est pas rattaché à Apple France, pas plus qu'à Apple Europe 
Ce groupe dépend directement de Cupertino


----------



## pieds_qui_tremblent (2 Décembre 2005)

Imaginez, Gassée porterait son machin jaune fluo sur Windows.

Peut-être nous inventerait-il encore des interfaces révolutionnaires où l'on ne comprend rien, où c'est écrit encore plus petit... Et pourquoi pas un bouton sous la souris, ce serait drôle et tellement ergonomique.

À propos de Serlet, je ne comprenais pas trop le coup du "Mad Eye", mais Google m'a un peu aidé. Ah oui, aussi, la traduc en français est pas trop mal faite, mais pour répondre à Golf, la version originale est plus nuancée que la traduction de Freelancer, ma foi bien foutue, mais qui prend parfois certains raccourci. Il y est simplement dit que Serlet est Français (noooon ?) et qu'il a (c'est encore un secret, d'après le texte anglais) accepté de relever le défi de travailler avec une équipe française (choix logique), qui possède quelques ingénieurs pas mal doués en Cocoa.

Ou peut-être que je dis ça parce que je veux y croire. Imaginez, vous faites votre petit soft pépère sur votre Mac, vous le zippez et hop, le même binaire une fois dézippé fonctionne sur un Mac PPC et un Mac x86 (on le sait déjà), mais AUSSI sous Windows. Obj-C ayant des avantages indéniables, ça provoquerait une redistribution des cartes. JE VEUX Y CROIRE !


----------



## skystef (2 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas mal tout ça.... en gros l'hégémonie de Microsoft a du soucis à se faire...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

J'aime bien la première phrase


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le groupe de développement de B. Serlet n'est pas rattaché à Apple France, pas plus qu'à Apple Europe
> Ce groupe dépend directement de Cupertino



je ne savais pas, mais comme j'ai traduit quasi-littéralement, s'il y a des erreurs dans le texte, je n'ai pas forcément les connaissances nécessaires pour les corriger. Ce qui n'est pas plus mal, dans un sens, cela permettra aux connaisseurs de detecter le fake s'il en est un 

ps: je n'ai pas traduit la première phrase, simple à comprendre, et le lien est très explicite (ne voulant pas ajouter à la polémique éventuelle)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

L'important est le potentiel de polémique, pas la polémique puisqu'à la lecture du sujet cité un des membres pointe sur sa propre réflexion assez ancienne


----------



## valoriel (2 Décembre 2005)

l'idée de distribuer des applications apple pour PC ne date pas d'hier. mais aujourd'hui, seul quicktime et iTunes ont été compilés pour nos voisins d'en face.

Maintenant, je pense que développer Safari pour PC serait une excellente chose. Mais il y a eu une news récemment sur macG qui parlait de la yellow box. Il y était notamment question d'un mac osX light...


----------



## Piewhy (2 Décembre 2005)

haaaaa tout ça va encore faire sauter les differents serveurs des sites d'info mac début janvier... 

REFRESH!!!!!!!


----------



## Kilian2 (2 Décembre 2005)

Alors là j'ai le souffle coupé


----------



## Imaginus (2 Décembre 2005)

Info ou intox ce thread est finalement une anticipation logique de 2007.


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

ce qui m'effraie, c'est que finalement Jobs à la tête d'Apple refait ce qu'il a essayé de faire lorsqu'il était à la tête de Next... Pourquoi cette tactique fonctionnerait maintenant? 
Alors je sais ipod, un tas de pognon, effet halo...
Mais qu'est ce qui pourrait pousser un dév windows à adopter xcode pour sortir des universal binaries ppc/intel/mac/windows, alors que des boîtes comme Adobe n'ont jamais fait l'effort de sortir une version native de Photoshop?


----------



## molgow (2 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi cette connerie ?!
C'est plein de références à Lost et c'est signé... John Locke (un héros de la série Lost pour ceux qui savent pas).


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette connerie ?!
> C'est plein de références à Lost et c'est signé... John Locke (un héros de la série Lost pour ceux qui savent pas).



Effectivement, Dharma industries 

Mais bon, un bouddhiste te dirait que le dharma "est la méthode suprême pour améliorer la qualité de notre vie humaine". Ce qui semble plutôt approprié ici


----------



## pieds_qui_tremblent (2 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qui pourrait pousser un dév windows à adopter xcode pour sortir des universal binaries ppc/intel/mac/windows, alors que des boîtes comme Adobe n'ont jamais fait l'effort de sortir une version native de Photoshop?



Probablement pour attirer les plus "petits" développeurs. Il y a quand même une floppée de logiciels, dans le libre par exemple, qui utilise Cocoa et l'utilise assez efficacement (un coup d'oeil sur mon Dock me montre les exemples d'Adium, Cyberduck et Smultron). Sur PC il y a un tas de logiciels libres (ou juste gratuits dans le pire des cas) dont les développeurs seraient sans doute bien contents d'avoir un framework comme Cocoa à leur disposition... gratuitement.



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, Dharma industries



C'est pas Dharma Initiative ?



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est plein de références à Lost



'Marklar' est bien une référence aux aliens de South Park...


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

pieds_qui_tremblent a dit:
			
		

> Probablement pour attirer les plus "petits" développeurs. Il y a quand même une floppée de logiciels, dans le libre par exemple, qui utilise Cocoa et l'utilise assez efficacement (un coup d'oeil sur mon Dock me montre les exemples d'Adium, Cyberduck et Smultron). Sur PC il y a un tas de logiciels libres (ou juste gratuits dans le pire des cas) dont les développeurs seraient sans doute bien contents d'avoir un framework comme Cocoa à leur disposition... gratuitement.


En gros, ma question était "qu'est-ce qui pourrait pousser un développeur (une grosse boîte ou un indé) à changer d'outil?". J'ai également quelques logiciels qui sont la preuve de la puissance des outils de dév apple et des api mac os (et du talent des dévs aussi ). mais ça n'est pas moi ni transmit ni monster software qui doivent être convaincus, ce sont les devs de softs qui n'ont jamais connu de version mac



			
				pieds_qui_tremblent a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Dharma Initiative ?


pas seulement, apparemment


----------



## pèrejc (2 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ce qui m'effraie, c'est que finalement Jobs à la tête d'Apple refait ce qu'il a essayé de faire lorsqu'il était à la tête de Next... Pourquoi cette tactique fonctionnerait maintenant?
> Alors je sais ipod, un tas de pognon, effet halo...



Moi, ce qui m'effraie, c'est de voir arriver sur notre plateforme des virus issus du monde intel-PC


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce qui m'effraie, c'est de voir arriver sur notre plateforme des virus issus du monde intel-PC



 Et dis moi ce qu'il va faire ton virus, même si tu en reçois un sur ta bécane? la base de registre, il va la trouver où? le "c:/windows", il va le trouver où ? les .ini, les .sys, les .dll, il va pouvoir en chercher longtemps.... un virus écrit pour windows n'affectera pas un macintel équipé de macosx...


----------



## pèrejc (2 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> un virus écrit pour windows n'affectera pas un macintel équipé de macosx...



Tu ne penses pas que si OSX prend une part de marché plus importante, les dev de virus seront plus encouragés à attaquer notre plateforme? 
La preuve est que L'OS a déjà été hacké sur des PC.


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne penses pas que si OSX prend une part de marché plus importante, les dev de virus seront plus encouragés à attaquer notre plateforme?
> La preuve est que L'OS a déjà été hacké sur des PC.



non. notre plateforme est sécurisée. le dernier exemple en date est le rootkit sony: il s'installe en douce sur le pc équipé de windows, alors que l'installation doit être provoquée par l'utilisateur sur le pc équipé de macosx (le rootkit version mac demandait un mot de passe pour s'installer) 

L'os a déjà été hacké, certes... mais rappelles-moi quand a été exploitée une faille de sécurité de macosx pour la dernière fois?

De plus, il suffit de voir la notoriété qu'a acquis Maxxus, le mec qui délivre les patchs macosx86... j'imagine que des petits gars (et filles) doivent essayer de créer le premier virus fonctionnel pour mac. un sacré challenge, non?


----------



## gwena (2 Décembre 2005)

si peut etre mais ce qu'il voulaikt dire c'est que les virus actuels ne peuvent pourrir mac os x que ce soit sur pc ou mac parce qu'ils ont été construit uniquement pour windows

aprés dans le futur si apple obtient une PDM plus importante il est quasi certain de voir arriver des virus... reste à savoir si ils seront vraiment efficaces!


----------



## Freelancer (2 Décembre 2005)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> il est quasi certain de voir arriver des virus... reste à savoir si ils seront vraiment efficaces!



Un virus qui ne fonctionne pas (qui ne peut pas s'installer ou ne peut pas se dupliquer) n'est pas un virus. Un article de wikipédia.fr fait le point 

ps: des tas de fils ont déjà abordé ce sujet de manière complète. recherchez "virus intel" sur ce même forum


----------



## pèrejc (2 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> L'os a déjà été hacké, certes... mais rappelles-moi quand a été exploitée une faille de sécurité de macosx pour la dernière fois?
> 
> De plus, il suffit de voir la notoriété qu'a acquis Maxxus, le mec qui délivre les patchs macosx86... j'imagine que des petits gars (et filles) doivent essayer de créer le premier virus fonctionnel pour mac. un sacré challenge, non?



Il n'y  pas des maj sécurité sur OSX?  

Si il est vrai que ,moi aussi, je ne connais pas de virus pour apple aujourd'hui, je crains pour l'avenir de  la plateforme (même si c'est un unix, et, qu'il faille en effet un mot de passe admin pour les install.)


----------



## Freelancer (3 Décembre 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y  pas des maj sécurité sur OSX?


il y a bien sur des mises à jours de sécurité, qui signifient qu'il y a des failles de sécurité (je serais bien stupide de le nier, d'ailleurs, je ne l'ai pas fait  ). Mais ma question était "quand un faille de sécurité de macosx à-t-elle été exploitée?" (sous-entendu "quand la communauté mac a-t-elle été paralysée et des millions de giga de données ont-ils été détruits"


----------



## pieds_qui_tremblent (3 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi faut-il que toutes les discussions qui parlent d'OS X sur Intel débouchent automatiquement sur ces histoires de virus ? C'est de la superstition, à ce niveau là.

Pourrait-on recentrer le sujet ou le fermer ? Pourquoi ne pas ouvrir un sujet dédié aux virus Windows ?

En bref : les virus sont dûs à des failles fondamentales dans la conception de Windows ou de certaines applications Windows spécifiques (Outlook en particulier). Le jeu d'instruction x86 n'a pas plus de prédispositions aux virus que celui des PPC ou qu'aucun autre. Donc, stop !


----------



## Freelancer (3 Décembre 2005)

je suis pour un recentrage. on en était aux outils de dév d'apple xcode et des api mac portés sur windows. Ce qui en soit est une bonne chose. on a quicktime pour windows, bonjour (ex-rendez-vous) dispo également pour windows. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si d'autres technos Apple sont dispo pour Windows? parceque je n'ai rien trouvé


----------



## cpl593h (3 Décembre 2005)

J'aimerais aussi y croire... Que la news soit vraie ou fausse, il y a beaucoup de chance pour que cette idée soit déjà passée par la tête de Steve Jobs.

Sinon, je verrais plutôt la WWDC 2006 comme événement plus propice à ce genre d'annonce. Étant donné que les Mactel devaient normalement sortir en juin 2006, l'annonce de ce fameux John Locke reste assez cohérente...

Qui vivra verra...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2005)

ce n'est pas une annonce... en suivant le lien du premier post on arrive a des trucs plus anciens...


----------



## cpl593h (3 Décembre 2005)

Je parlais d'annonce au sens général... « une personne annonce quelque-chose ». En ce qui concerne le lien de Lionel, c'est très vague par rapport ce que John Locke raconte. Et puis Lionel comme d'habitude a apparemment repris ce qu'on lui a envoyé pour en faire une sois-disante réflexion personnelle...


----------



## belzebuth (3 Décembre 2005)

et comme toujours lors des réflexions personnelles, l'intérêt principal de la chose a disparu...
en fait le problème de lionel c'est qu'il se prend beaucoup trop au sérieux... enfin bon, passons...


----------



## Claude number X (6 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qui pourrait pousser un dév windows à adopter xcode pour sortir des universal binaries ppc/intel/mac/windows, alors que des boîtes comme Adobe n'ont jamais fait l'effort de sortir une version native de Photoshop?



La gratuité de l'outil + les quelques parts de marché en sup de la plateforme Mac peut-être 

Je ne maitrise pas plus que je ne connais les environnements de programmations Mac ou Windows mais sur Mac ne sont-ils pas fournit avec l'OS X ?

Et sur Windows quant-est il ? Sont-il intégré au système, en download gratuite... ou vendu la peau du Q ?


----------



## Freelancer (6 Décembre 2005)

il faudrait surtout qu'apple s'amuse à livrer un peu plus d'applis en version windows, histoire de montrer la puissance de ses api et de ses outils de dev : il y a déjà le couple iTunes/Quicktime, safari comme le dit john locke... la suite iLife pour windows?


----------



## Fulvio (6 Décembre 2005)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> La gratuité de l'outil + les quelques parts de marché en sup de la plateforme Mac peut-être
> 
> Je ne maitrise pas plus que je ne connais les environnements de programmations Mac ou Windows mais sur Mac ne sont-ils pas fournit avec l'OS X ?
> 
> Et sur Windows quant-est il ? Sont-il intégré au système, en download gratuite... ou vendu la peau du Q ?



Vendus les E de la tête.


----------



## tatouille (6 Décembre 2005)

j'ai demandé à mon pote Ethan on va voir si il lâche
quelque chose si il ne lâche rien c'est que c'est stress

on va voir 

depuis 2000 il est repertorié  21 failles critiques
corriger avant exploitation ( et faut déjà maitriser pour exploiter ce genre
de faille plus quand fesant un program de merde sous visual) 
et rien à voir avec les petites merdes
de virus qui n'ont rien de virus ... c'est juste windows 
qui est son propre Matrix c'est pas dure à comprendre

chita/jaguar/panther/tiger 

demande à crosoft pour xp sur 2 mois


----------



## Fulvio (6 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai demandé à mon pote Ethan on va voir si il lâche
> quelque chose si il ne lâche rien c'est que c'est stress
> 
> on va voir
> ...



 :mouais: 

Des fois, je me demande si tatouille n'est pas un bot


----------



## tatouille (6 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Des fois, je me demande si tatouille n'est pas un bot



// generated by quake, do not modify
unbindall
bind TAB "+scores"
bind ENTER "+button7"
bind ESCAPE "togglemenu"
bind + "sizeup"
bind - "sizedown"
bind 0 "weapon 10"
bind 1 "weapon 1"
bind 2 "weapon 2"
bind 3 "weapon 3"
bind 4 "weapon 4"
bind 5 "weapon 5"
bind 6 "weapon 6"
bind 7 "weapon 7"
bind 8 "weapon 8"
bind 9 "weapon 9"
bind = "sizeup"
bind \ "+mlook"
bind _ "sizedown"
bind ` "toggleconsole"
bind c "+movedown"
bind t "messagemode"
bind ~ "toggleconsole"
bind PAUSE "pause"
bind UPARROW "+forward"
bind DOWNARROW "+back"
bind LEFTARROW "+moveleft"
bind RIGHTARROW "+moveright"
bind ALT "+strafe"
bind CTRL "+movedown"
bind SHIFT "+moveup"
bind END "+button8"
bind F1 "vote yes"
bind F2 "vote no"
bind F3 "ui_teamorders"
bind F11 "screenshot"
bind KP_LEFTARROW "+button6"
bind KP_END "+button3"
bind KP_ENTER "+button7"
bind MOUSE1 "+attack"
bind MOUSE2 "weapnext"
bind MOUSE3 "+button5"
seta ot_save "0 0"
seta weapmodes_save "000001102200000"
seta gear "GMIOUAA"
seta cg_autoRadio "0"
seta cg_zoomWrap "1"
seta cg_sfxVisibleItems "1"
seta cg_sfxParticleSmoke "1"
seta cg_sfxParticles "1"
seta cg_autoScreenshot "0"
seta cg_radarRange "2000"
seta cg_radar "1"
seta cg_drawTeamScores "1"
seta cg_standardChat "0"
seta cg_showBulletHits "1"
seta cg_sfxBrassTime "2500"
seta cg_sfxShowDamage "1"
seta cg_sfxTeamBands "1"
seta cg_sfxBreathing "1"
seta cg_sfxSurfaceImpacts "1"
seta cg_sfxMuzzleFlash "1"
seta cg_gunCorrectFOV "1"
seta cg_gunSize "0"
seta cg_maxPrecip "128"
seta cg_msgTime "4000"
seta cg_msgHeight "4"
seta cg_chatTime "4000"
seta cg_chatHeight "4"
seta cg_drawHands "1"
seta cg_visibleBleeding "5"
seta cg_maxFragments "32"
seta ui_recordSPDemoName ""
seta cg_antilag "1"
seta cg_scopeFriendRGB "0.9 0 0 0.65"
seta cg_scopeRGB "0 0 0 0.8"
seta cg_crosshairFriendRGB "1 0 0 1"
seta cg_crosshairRGB "1 1 1 1"
seta g_logroll "0"
seta g_loghits "0"
seta g_survivorRoundTime "5"
seta g_survivorRoundDelay "5"
seta g_captureScoreTime "60"
seta g_respawnDelay "10"
seta g_mapCycle "mapcycle.txt"
seta g_allowChat "2"
seta g_refPass ""
seta g_refClient "-1"
seta g_referee "1"
seta g_refNoBan ""
seta g_respawnProtection "2"
seta g_followEnemy "1"
seta g_followForced "0"
seta g_maxteamkills "3"
seta g_teamkillsForgetTime "120"
seta g_removeBodyTime "5"
seta g_bulletPredictionThreshold "5"
seta g_maintainTeam "1"
seta g_failedVoteTime "120"
seta g_initialWarmup "0"
seta g_flagReturnTime "30"
seta g_ClientReconnectMin "100"
seta team_model_blue "athena/cobra_w"
seta team_model_red "athena/desert_w"
seta ui_ingameMaster "1"
seta ui_currentmodel "orion/desert_w"
seta ui_serverStatusTimeOut "7000"
seta ui_teamArenaFirstRun "1"
seta ui_recordSPDemo "0"
seta cg_hudFiles "ui/hud.txt"
seta ui_q3model "0"
seta ui_findPlayer "Sarge"
seta ui_scoreShutoutBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreSkillBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreTimeBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreTime "00:00"
seta ui_scoreBase "0"
seta ui_scoreTeam "0 to 0"
seta ui_scorePerfect "0"
seta ui_scoreScore "0"
seta ui_scoreGauntlets "0"
seta ui_scoreAssists "0"
seta ui_scoreDefends "0"
seta ui_scoreCaptures "0"
seta ui_scoreExcellents "0"
seta ui_scoreImpressives "0"
seta ui_scoreAccuracy "0%"
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_3 ""
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_2 ""
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_1 ""
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_0 "Aug-13, 2002 at 20:8"
seta cg_selectedPlayerName "PONPON"
seta cg_selectedPlayer "3"
seta ui_currentOpponent "0"
seta ui_mapIndex "0"
seta ui_currentNetMap "30"
seta ui_currentMap "0"
seta ui_currentTier "0"
seta ui_menuFiles "ui/menus.txt"
seta ui_netSource "0"
seta ui_blueteam5 "0"
seta ui_blueteam4 "0"
seta ui_blueteam3 "0"
seta ui_blueteam2 "0"
seta ui_blueteam1 "0"
seta ui_redteam5 "0"
seta ui_redteam4 "0"
seta ui_redteam3 "0"
seta ui_redteam2 "0"
seta ui_redteam1 "0"
seta ui_actualNetGametype "0"
seta ui_netGametype "0"
seta ui_joinGametype "0"
seta ui_gametype "3"
seta ui_dedicated "0"
seta ui_blueteam "Stroggs"
seta ui_redteam "Pagans"
seta ui_opponentName "Stroggs"
seta ui_teamName "Pagans"
seta r_maxpolyverts "9000"
seta r_maxpolys "1800"
seta r_lightmap "0"
seta r_directedScale "1"
seta r_intensity "1"
seta r_mapOverBrightBits "2"
seta r_colorMipLevels "0"
seta g_allowVote "1"
seta g_filterBan "1"
seta g_banIPs ""
seta g_logSync "0"
seta g_log "games.log"
seta g_warmup "20"
seta g_teamForceBalance "0"
seta g_teamAutoJoin "0"
seta g_maxGameClients "0"
seta g_friendlyfire "0"
seta capturelimit "0"
seta cm_playerCurveClip "1"
seta cg_trueLightning "0.0"
seta cg_oldPlasma "1"
seta cg_oldRocket "1"
seta cg_oldRail "1"
seta ui_bigFont "0.4"
seta ui_smallFont "0.25"
seta cg_noProjectileTrail "0"
seta cg_noTaunt "0"
seta cg_smoothClients "0"
seta cg_scorePlums "1"
seta cg_cameraOrbitDelay "50"
seta cg_noVoiceText "0"
seta cg_noVoiceChats "0"
seta cg_teamChatsOnly "0"
seta cg_drawFriend "1"
seta cg_drawTeamOverlay "0"
seta cg_deferPlayers "1"
seta cg_forceModel "0"
seta cg_teamChatHeight "0"
seta cg_teamChatTime "3000"
seta cg_bobroll "0.002"
seta cg_bobpitch "0.002"
seta cg_bobup "0.005"
seta cg_runroll "0.005"
seta cg_runpitch "0.002"
seta cg_railTrailTime "400"
seta cg_lagometer "1"
seta cg_simpleItems "0"
seta cg_crosshairY "0"
seta cg_crosshairX "0"
seta cg_crosshairHealth "1"
seta cg_crosshairSize "24"
seta cg_drawRewards "1"
seta cg_drawAttacker "1"
seta cg_drawAmmoWarning "1"
seta cg_drawIcons "1"
seta cg_draw3dIcons "1"
seta cg_drawSnapshot "0"
seta cg_drawFPS "0"
seta cg_drawTimer "0"
seta cg_drawStatus "1"
seta cg_draw2D "1"
seta cg_gibs "1"
seta cg_stereoSeparation "0.4"
seta cg_fov "90"
seta cg_zoomfov "22.5"
seta cg_drawGun "1"
seta cg_shadows "1"
seta sv_maxclients "10"
seta timelimit "0"
seta fraglimit "20"
seta dmflags "0"
seta cg_viewsize "58.875000"
seta cg_predictItems "1"
seta sex "male"
seta handicap "100"
seta color "4"
seta model "orion/desert_w"
seta snaps "20"
seta rate "25000"
seta name "PONPON"
seta cl_maxPing "800"
seta m_filter "0"
seta m_side "0.25"
seta m_forward "0.25"
seta m_yaw "0.022"
seta m_pitch "0.022000"
seta cg_autoswitch "1"
seta cl_mouseAccel "0"
seta sensitivity "18.218750"
seta cl_run "1"
seta cl_packetdup "1"
seta cl_maxpackets "30"
seta cl_pitchspeed "140"
seta cl_yawspeed "140"
seta sv_master5 ""
seta sv_master4 ""
seta sv_master3 ""
seta sv_master2 "master.urbanterror.net"
seta sv_floodProtect "1"
seta sv_maxRate "0"
seta sv_hostname "noname"
seta vm_ui "0"
seta vm_game "0"
seta vm_cgame "0"
seta in_macMouseDivider "163"
seta com_introplayed "1"
seta com_blood "1"
seta com_maxfps "85"
seta com_hunkMegs "56"
seta sv_minPing "0"
seta sv_maxPing "0"
seta cl_freelook "1"
seta cl_allowDownload "1"
seta r_inGameVideo "1"
seta headmodel "athena/cobra_w"
seta team_model "athena/desert_w"
seta team_headmodel "dragoon/default"
seta g_redTeam ""
seta g_blueTeam ""
seta color1 "2"
seta color2 "5"
seta cl_anonymous "0"
seta r_glDriver "opengl32"
seta r_allowExtensions "1"
seta r_ext_compressed_textures "0"
seta r_ext_gamma_control "1"
seta r_ext_multitexture "1"
seta r_ext_compiled_vertex_array "1"
seta r_ext_texture_env_add "1"
seta r_picmip "2"
seta r_roundImagesDown "1"
seta r_detailtextures "1"
seta r_texturebits "16"
seta r_colorbits "0"
seta r_stereo "0"
seta r_stencilbits "0"
seta r_depthbits "0"
seta r_overBrightBits "1"
seta r_ignorehwgamma "0"
seta r_mode "4"
seta r_fullscreen "1"
seta r_customwidth "1600"
seta r_customheight "1024"
seta r_customaspect "1"
seta r_simpleMipMaps "1"
seta r_vertexLight "0"
seta r_subdivisions "4"
seta r_smp "0"
seta r_ignoreFastPath "1"
seta r_lodCurveError "250"
seta r_lodbias "0"
seta r_flares "0"
seta r_ignoreGLErrors "1"
seta r_fastsky "1"
seta r_drawSun "0"
seta r_dynamiclight "0"
seta r_dlightBacks "1"
seta r_finish "0"
seta r_textureMode "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
seta r_swapInterval "0"
seta r_gamma "1.850000"
seta r_facePlaneCull "1"
seta r_railWidth "16"
seta r_railCoreWidth "6"
seta r_railSegmentLength "32"
seta r_primitives "0"
seta r_device "0"
seta r_ext_transform_hint "1"
seta s_volume "0.862500"
seta s_musicvolume "0.237500"
seta s_separation "0.5"
seta s_doppler "1"
seta s_khz "11"
seta s_mixahead "0.2"
seta s_mixPreStep "0.05"
seta com_soundMegs "8"
seta ui_ffa_fraglimit "20"
seta ui_ffa_timelimit "0"
seta ui_tourney_fraglimit "0"
seta ui_tourney_timelimit "15"
seta ui_team_fraglimit "0"
seta ui_team_timelimit "20"
seta ui_team_friendly "1"
seta ui_ctf_capturelimit "8"
seta ui_ctf_timelimit "30"
seta ui_ctf_friendly "0"
seta g_spScores1 ""
seta g_spScores2 "\l24\1"
seta g_spScores3 ""
seta g_spScores4 ""
seta g_spScores5 ""
seta g_spAwards "\a5\1\a4\5"
seta g_spVideos "\tier1\1"
seta g_spSkill "2"
seta ui_browserMaster "0"
seta ui_browserGameType "0"
seta ui_browserSortKey "4"
seta ui_browserShowFull "1"
seta ui_browserShowEmpty "0"
seta cg_brassTime "0"
seta cg_drawCrosshair "9"
seta cg_drawCrosshairNames "1"
seta cg_marks "0"
seta server1 ""
seta server2 ""
seta server3 ""
seta server4 ""
seta server5 ""
seta server6 ""
seta server7 ""
seta server8 ""
seta server9 ""
seta server10 ""
seta server11 ""
seta server12 ""
seta server13 ""
seta server14 ""
seta server15 ""
seta server16 ""
seta com_zoneMegs "16"


----------



## simon244 (7 Décembre 2005)

En quoi Quicktime/iTunes sont-ils programmés sous Windows, avec du cocoa ?


----------



## cpl593h (7 Décembre 2005)

simon244 a dit:
			
		

> En quoi Quicktime/iTunes sont-ils programmés sous Windows, avec du cocoa ?




Non, QuickTime et iTunes n'ont rien à voir avec un portage quelconque de Cocoa sous Windows. Ils ont été juste porté sous Windows comme n'importe quel autre logiciel.


----------



## Yama (8 Décembre 2005)

Exitant mais un peu chaud les marrons cette info....


----------



## Ali Baba (8 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qui pourrait pousser un dév windows à adopter xcode pour sortir des universal binaries ppc/intel/mac/windows, alors que des boîtes comme Adobe n'ont jamais fait l'effort de sortir une version native de Photoshop?


Je donne mes réponses ici : http://alibaba0.free.fr/blog/index.php?2005/06/17/198-cocoa-for-windows


----------



## Yama (8 Décembre 2005)

Thank you for your information, and the honor to give to us.
It's a really hot information.
I don't know if I must trust you... I prefer to stay prudent. But your suppositions are really exiting.
And logical. We know too that project and and pragmatic strategy are two different thing.
If your intervention is a real revelation it doesn't mean that Apple will do it.
There is always a difference between good idea and efficient strategy.

But with the modest postion I have of simple reader and macintosh lover, I'm really exciting by what you've written and hope for a real offensive strategy by Apple.

sorry for my approximative english

----- pour les non anglophones
J'ai juste dit que je le remerciais pour cette info exclu macgé... et que même si on se doit de rester prudent, ce qu'il a dit est très excitant... Apple a sans doute une strategie de conquête vis à vis de Microsoft mais entre l'idée sur le papier et une vraie stratégie il y a une marge.... Nous ne savons pas si ce qui est dit est LA stratégie à venir mais sa temoigne d'une combativité. (c'est pas littérale comme trad)


----------



## me (8 Décembre 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> I'm really exciting
> 
> ----- pour les non anglophones
> J'ai juste dit que je le remerciais pour cette info exclu macgé...


 
Tu lui a également dit que tu étais toi-même "vraiment excitant"   

(bon, c'est pas beau de ce moquer, mais je n'ai pas pu résister... mais je te félicite pour l'effort de communiquer avec notre étrange contributeur...)


----------



## Aurelien_ (8 Décembre 2005)

Mais bien sur que c'est LOST voyons...! 
John Locke, Dharma, somewhere near Hawaï... 

Que c'est gros, et que c'est drôle!

Quand j'ai lu un petit peu le sujet, après avoir cru que c'était un sujet normal et dont l'auteur était ou amateur du philosophe J. Locke ou fan de la série LOST, et que j'ai trouvé le mot Dharma j'ai explosé de rire! La dernière phrase est bien trouvée aussi!

Bravo c'est très bien trouvé : il ne veut pas que l'on retrace l'origine de son mail: s'il vient de l'île on va avoir du mal


----------



## Yama (8 Décembre 2005)

me a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui a également dit que tu étais toi-même "vraiment excitant"
> 
> (bon, c'est pas beau de ce moquer, mais je n'ai pas pu résister... mais je te félicite pour l'effort de communiquer avec notre étrange contributeur...)



lol j'ai l'air fin ! bon tant pis j'assume ma bourde..


----------



## Silverscreen (9 Décembre 2005)

Personellement j'avais déjà entendu parler du portage de Safari sur Windows par un copain développeur : aparemment sur certaines listes / ou forums spécialisés fréquentées par les développeurs Mac, quelques indices ont été lâchés dans ce sens à plusieurs reprises, assez pour que la rumeur passe du statut de possible à probable. 
Je ne connais pas l'histoire complète mais vu qu'il y attachait une certaine crédibilité et que je lui fait confiance pour pas marcher dans des rumeurs trop infondées, ça peut très bien être parti de propos de membres du staff Apple genre developpeurs Webkit ou autres. Il était aussi question de code spécifique à Safari qui mentionnait explicitement Windows ou du moins ses composants. 

Et c'était avant l'annonce du switch vers Intel...

Ça m'a pas étonné outre mesure vu que c'est logique. Le Webkit est déjà utilisé pour l'affichage du store dans iTunes et IE 7 n'est toujours pas là : développer un Safari super rapide sur Windows permettrait d'accroire assez la pdm de Safari pour faire pression sur les web designers et aller vers une plus grande compatibilité des sites, grosse faiblesse de Safari. Même si la pdm de Safari sur Windows monte à 3-4 %, on arrive avec la pdm Mac (environ 2% courant 2006) et celle de Konquéror à environ 7% de visiteurs utilisant le moteur KHTML sur un site Web soit assez pour avoir une présence notable !

On peut imaginer qu'Apple s'interesse à d'autres killer-apps pour Windows dans le sens où si ces applis sont bien diffusées sur Windows, Apple peut faire jouer plus facilement l'interopérabilité entre les plateformes en sa faveur (switch). c'est la situation inverse de ce qu'on connait avec la visonconférence ou la VoIP pour l'instant ou le Mac a toujours un métro de retard parce que c'est la 5e roue du carrosse pour les développeurs.

J'imagine sans mal l'intérêt de développer les applis critiques (suite bureautique, instant messenger, navigateur, client mail, iTunes, iMovie (+store)) sur deux plateformes à la fois pour permettre aux switchers de ne s'inquiéter que du changement d'OS et pas de l'abandon de leurs habitudes au niveau des softs utilisés lorsqu'ils décident de jeter Windows pour Mac OS X et les Macs Intel.

Sans compter les bénéfices en termes d'image.

Or, cette stratégie peut-être épuisante au niveau des ressources mobilisées : c'est bien plus intéressant de confier une Yellow Box à des gars comme Panic, Delicious Monster, Omnigroup pour qu'ils fassent eux-mêmes des applis bénéficiant d'un gros soutien des utilisateurs sur les deux plateformes. On imagine aussi sans mal un futur développeur du genre Skype se tailler un créneau pour une nouvelle appli qui marcherait sur les deux plateformes à l'identique : un moyen de s'assurer que Mac OS X et les Macs ne soit pas laissés sur le bas côté de la prochaine "Next big thing" style VoIP etc...

Si le John Locke n'est pas legit, sa théorie reste tout à fait du domaine du possible et même de l'audacieux dans tous les cas.

Petite note : John Locke a vraissemblablement choisi son pseudo en référence à Dharma qui était lui-même une référence à Lost, ça s'appelle un clin d'oeil. Les théroriciens du complot lourdingue qui consisterait à monter une rumeur bidon en la truffant de références à Lost pour qu'elle se dégonfle dès qu'un malin à vu le poteau rose se prennent trop la tête.

------- to english speaking visitors ----------------------------------------------------

I heard from a developper friend something about porting Safari on Windows : he was rather convinced himself that it was already beyond the mere rumor (be it leaks from Webkit developpers on a selected ML or forum or whatever) and spoke about code snippets found in Safari linked to te Wintel architecture. And we spoke of that well before the Great Intel swicth announcement.

In fact I found that made sense : I thought Webkit was already in use in iTunes for iTMS display purposes and because IE 7 was still in the works, having a linghtning fast Safari available quickly on XP was a way to ensure a decent marketshare for this browser, thus pressuring web designers in improving their site compatibility with Safari which still remain the browser main weakness.
Even with numbers as low as 3-4% on PC, 2% on Mac (mid-2006?) and 1% on Linux, the KHTML engine would then become with 7% an opponent to reckon with.

We can surely imagine other Apple killer-apps on Windows to help improve interroperability between Macs and PCs, thus easing possible switchs. Currently we are in an opposite scenario with technologies like VoIP or videochat only partially available on Macs, thus discouraging their PC users to switch.

We can easily see how critical apps (Office suite, IM clients, browsers, mail clients, iTunes, an iMoviestore frontend) available on both Win and Mac OS would help switchers to stay in a familiar environement though they switch OSes.  

And brand awareness would be all the more improved for Apple

But developping for both plateforms can cost much to Apple which has limited R & D ressources : having people like Panic, Delicious Monster or Omnigroup playing with a Yellow Box to release their much acclaimed apps on both OSes would be a big win for Apple. Think of a Skype-type developper releasing an app on both plateforms which would work exactly the same with Mac being never again a second-class citizen when the Next Big Thing is released.

I don't know if you are legit J. Locke but your anlysis makes a lot of sense and this project is surely very agressive. I don't expect less from a company like Apple.

And to those thinking of a new conspiracing theory build around hidden "Lost" references, do you think nobody at Cupertino heard about this show before naming Dharma their new project ? our informer included ?

Pfiuu, va falloir retourner au boulot maintenant !


----------



## cpl593h (9 Décembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé cette capture d'écran sur osnews.com

http://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=safwins5om.jpg

Mais je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça vaut...


----------



## Kerri (9 Décembre 2005)

cpl593h a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé cette capture d'écran sur osnews.com
> 
> http://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=safwins5om.jpg
> 
> Mais je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça vaut...


fake
l'ascenceur/barre de défilement à droite ne dépent du thème du S.E utilisé, pas du navigateur; itunes sous windows a une barre de défilement windowsienne, safari devrait avoir la même

montage entre une capture d'un bureau windows xp, et une capture d'écran de safari


----------



## ni pour ni contre (9 Décembre 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> fake
> l'ascenceur/barre de défilement à droite ne dépent du thème du S.E utilisé, pas du navigateur; itunes sous windows a une barre de défilement windowsienne, safari devrait avoir la même
> 
> montage entre une capture d'un bureau windows xp, et une capture d'écran de safari










ah bon?
C'est la version PC de iTunes que tu vois là, et elle a la même barre de défilement que sous OS X...

Quant à la yellow box, elle pourrait se limiter au portage de webkit+safari+quicktime+itunes. Après tout, ça supprimerait les frais de développement des versions windows tout en levant les limites de windows en terme de technologies maisons (quartz, et pourquoi pas core image). Pour l'instant, iTMS n'utilise pas webkit, mais une sorte de java bizarre qui est lent et très limité. C'est un vrai problème.

Je suis plus dubitatif sur une yellow box universelle. En terme de support, ce serait un vrai casse tête pour la plupart des développeurs, sachant que Apple serait, me semble t'il, incapable de garantir que des applis tourneraient comme prévu sur une plateforme intel générique.


----------



## Kerri (9 Décembre 2005)

oups il semblerait qu'effectivement vous ayez raison; pourtant il me semblait bien que ce n'était pas le cas (mais bon, sous windows j'utilise plus winamp qu'itunes c'est vrai)

Mea Culpa


----------



## Delusive (9 Décembre 2005)

Silverscreen a dit:
			
		

> [...]Ça m'a pas étonné outre mesure vu que c'est logique. Le Webkit est déjà utilisé pour l'affichage du store dans iTunes [...]


C'est inexact et a été démenti par Dave Hyatt, qui bosse sur Safari.


----------



## Silverscreen (10 Décembre 2005)

Au temps pour moi. Mais la théorie reste possible malgré tout. Ah oui, ça me revient ce démenti et finalement il a été annoncé que Webkit servait pour les Widgets puis Aperture...


----------



## houlala63 (10 Décembre 2005)

Si c'est un fake, en tout cas c'est bien fait !
Si on se base sur l'apparence de quicktime et de itunes version win,
ce grab a plutot l'air d être un vrai pour ma part.


----------



## chasta (6 Janvier 2006)

Moi je me demande si "apple" n'est pas en train de vendre son âme au diable dans cette affaire, aprés tout  on a pas besoin de microsoft pour exister et encore moins de leur refiler des applications, j'avoue ne pas comprendre l'interet de cette histoire...


----------



## Freelancer (7 Janvier 2006)

chasta a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me demande si "apple" n'est pas en train de vendre son âme au diable dans cette affaire, après tout  on a pas besoin de microsoft pour exister et encore moins de leur refiler des applications, j'avoue ne pas comprendre l'intérêt de cette histoire...



Le but est d'attirer les developpeurs sur la plate-forme mac et pour faire enfin taire les ignorants selon lesquels il n y'a pas de logiciels pour mac. Il y en a énormément, mais pas les même, donc les pauvres switcher potentiels (qui sont à Apple ce que la ménagère de moins de 50 ans est à TF1) sont un peu perdus, les pauvres... donc ils auront les même logiciels et seront moins effrayés de switcher...


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

chasta a dit:
			
		

> ...on a pas besoin de microsoft...


Je vois pas bien ce que cro$oft vient faire là dedans


----------



## chasta (7 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas bien ce que cro$oft vient faire là dedans


je me suis peut être planté, ou j'ai mal compris, mais il m'a semblé qu'il y a une histoire d'applications specifiques a APPLE qui seraient adaptées a un enironnement PC donc Microsoft...
Etant novice dans le monde de l'informatique il n'est pas du tout exclu que j'ai compris de travers, il y a des termes techniques qui m'echappent, surtout quand il sagit de marques deposées: LINUX, TRUCMUCHX; POWER12OX4.2, ou interface COX13.3...bref c'est pas simple comme histoire....


----------



## Yama (7 Janvier 2006)

chasta a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me demande si "apple" n'est pas en train de vendre son âme au diable dans cette affaire, aprés tout  on a pas besoin de microsoft pour exister et encore moins de leur refiler des applications, j'avoue ne pas comprendre l'interet de cette histoire...



Je pense que tu n'as pas bien compris.
On a pas besoin de Microsoft dans cette histoire.

Pour ceux qui nage un peu dans ce charabia technique je tente une simplification.
Donc en échange ceux qui ont des compétences veuillez excuser les approximations... 

1) Quand on fait un programme on utilise un logiciel de programmation.
Tu écris ta recette dans un certain langage et après tu passes le tout au four (la compilation : elle transforme ton mélange comme en cuisine)

2) Mais la compilation a une petite spécificité qu'il faut comprendre : Elle fabrique un programme pour UN seul type de processeur et de plate-forme (en gros).

j'écris un programme dans un langage (C++, C, Objective C, Fortran, Turbo Pascal) ce que vous voulez.
Quand je le compilerais il sera par exemple que pour processeur PC sous windows 2000 et XP par exemple.

3) Le problème n°1 c'est que entre deux processeurs il faut parfois sacrement changer ta recette pour que ça marche.
et le problème n°2 c'est qu'il y a peu voir pas d'outil pour développer pour Mac sous Windows.

4) MAIS maintenant on va etre sous INTEL ! donc le problème qui reste c'est : le système. MacOS X ou Windows.
et bien sur on peut pas faire des programmes compatibles avec les deux.
(une exception : les programmes écrit en JAVA : vous avez peut-être entendu parlé)

L'idée donc serait que xCode (le logiciel de programmation Apple (1) ) soit dispo pour windows !!!!! c'est à dire qu'il existe un logiciel de programmation sous windows capable de faire du mac et du pc et qui au moment de la compilation propose par un simple clic sur une option de générer DEUX applications

l'une pour Windows
et l'autre pour MacOS X

5) l'idée est de permettre a ceux qui font des programmes sous Windows et qui ne s'intéressait pas au Mac de faire sans trop d'effort des programme ....... pour le Mac !

et donc d'augmenter le nombre de développeurs.

6) là ou on peut avoir des inquiétude c'est sur la qualité du portage de Cocoa (des briques e programme tout faite) sur windows et puis comme le dise pas mal de developeurs un autre problème c'est la valeur de xCode lui même qui aura besoin d'être sacrement amélioré pour pouvoir gérer de gros projets comme pouvait le faire Code Warrior avant.


----------



## Galphanet (17 Juin 2007)

Je fais un peu remonter le sujet mais...on dirait que c'était la vérité !


----------



## AlphaOne (24 Juin 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Je fais un peu remonter le sujet mais...on dirait que c'&#233;tait la v&#233;rit&#233; !



Effectivement, c'est vraiment tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant ....


----------



## madekan (25 Juin 2007)

En même temps, ca n'est que le portage de Safari pour windows, il n'est pas encore question de Yellow box ou je ne sais quoi.


----------



## Freelancer (25 Juin 2007)

ce n'est _que_ le portage de safari sur windows, mais il y a par exemple l'api open source fournie par Apple *CFLite*, qui facilite le portage d'applications... reste &#224; savoir si Apple veut aller dans cette direction.


----------

